

Untrusted – a user JavaScript adventure game - drchaos
http://alexnisnevich.github.io/untrusted/

======
avree
Previous discussion can be found at:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7547942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7547942)

